# Shopping for Indian stuff



## reshmika.balan (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just moved to Singapore a couple of weeks back. Where can I get Indian groceries and essentials in Singapore? Appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

reshmika.balan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just moved to Singapore a couple of weeks back. Where can I get Indian groceries and essentials in Singapore? Appreciate your help. Thanks.


Try This Search Link. Seems like there is a good selection of stores and or online stores available there.



Good Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

reshmika.balan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just moved to Singapore a couple of weeks back. Where can I get Indian groceries and essentials in Singapore? Appreciate your help. Thanks.


Oh man .. really ?  

have you heard of Serangoon Road, Little India, Mustafa and Haniffa and such ?

Especially Dunlop Street and, Kerbau Road, for fresh vegetables and such. 

Or do you live in one of those uber rich areas where rubbing shoulders with the peasents is not welcome ? 

If you really are so new, ask somebody where Mustafa is- your solution is there.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Try This Search Link. Seems like there is a good selection of stores and or online stores available there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The results, as expected, were more of the regular culprits  online stores and such.

OP can't go wrong if she takes a stroll along Little India.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> The results, as expected, were more of the regular culprits  online stores and such.
> 
> OP can't go wrong if she takes a stroll along Little India.


Ah okay.. Yea it's best that you replied as you are there most of the time. If I ever hit the lottery my wife and I are gonna have to come over there for a look around.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Dave_Phils said:


> Hi! there are actually a lot depending on where you live. <Snip>


Nice plug there  Since when Isetan sells Indian stuff ? Other than your signature -


----------



## blackfly93 (Jul 21, 2016)

It will be advisable to search for India-made products at Mustafa, their price may not be so competitive but they have the most wide range of Indian's product in Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

blackfly93 said:


> It will be advisable to search for India-made products at Mustafa, their price may not be so competitive but they have the most wide range of Indian's product in Singapore.


Great.

Well, Mustafa is not the top choice for Indians, as not everything there is "INDIAN" !

As I said before, Little India itself has enough choices, for Indians, Mustafa should be the last choice, unless the person doesn't want to be seen shopping in other places/rub shoulder with the masses, or ... is short of time to shop elsewhere.

PS, let's see how many times Mustafa gets quoted here again ..


----------

